# Light arrows or heavy arrows for 50 meters



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Not really...by that I mean I am not going to shoot a really heavy arrow and loose the speed. 

But shooting my Medallions 316ish grains and Nano XR 530s 333ish grains and Nano XR 490s 355ish grains. The Medallions drift more but not by much, probably more because they are fatter. 

At my specs and with the speed I get I wouldn't want much slower. I would be fine with something up to about 370 grains or so. Which would be about my heaviest arrow that would still allow me to stay above 270fps. I shoot 288 fps or so with the Medallions and they work very well for me. 

At 50m you don't need what you need or would like for 90m. My Medallions shoot awesome at 70m and 90m...but if it's windy they don't perform like the smaller Nanos do that's for sure. Although they shoot great for me and I have shot PBs with them I wouldn't take them for FITA or field really over a Nano XR. The XR I never had kiss out issues like I do with the Medallion. If i look at my scores and they are within a couple points and Xs with both arrows I actually loose points on kiss outs with the Medallions. 

Heck I dropped 3 or 4 on kiss outs on targets over 35yds on arrows that were solid 5s or Xs and I shot a PB the last shoot of the year for me. For FITA when you can have a good number of arrows in a target I would prefer the Nano XR. Plus the pins are tougher on the Nano XR then any pin I have shot other then the old Ti pins Magnocks made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Skinny arrows and what ever tip weight gives you the right spine and a decent FOC.

All else equal except the tip weight, a lighter faster arrow will have less wind drift than a heavier slower arrow. For instance a X10 with a 100gr tip would have less wind drift than an X10 with a 125gr tip. At 50 yards the 100gr tip would have .07" less drift with a 10 mph cross wind out of my bow. LOL When I get good enough to tell a .07" difference at 50 yards, I'll let you all know.

Shaft diameter does make a bigger difference as far as wind drift.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

The Nano by CX is easily the best longer range outdoor shaft you can buy. It has the best specs combined with the best combination of shaft dia and weight. They are slightly heavier than other skinny shafts which is a real advantage in a breezy situation and they hold downrange velocity better because of that. Speed is also an advantage in the wind since a fast arrow will drift less than a slower arrow by a small margin. I usually hold my arrow velocity down around 275 fps for best grouping.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Lighter is almost always, less stable, and easier influenced by wind, wrist torque, deflection, etc... I would say lean to the heavier side that tunes well. I didn't say shoot the heaviest arrow you can.
Heavier is generally more stable. Lean to that side of the scale. FOC is the biggest factor in getting a properly spined arrow to tune
Lighter arrows can be tuned to shoot well, but It takes more tweaking to get them perfect.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

mag41vance said:


> Lighter is almost always, less stable, and easier influenced by wind, wrist torque, deflection, etc... I would say lean to the heavier side that tunes well. I didn't say shoot the heaviest arrow you can.
> Heavier is generally more stable. Lean to that side of the scale. FOC is the biggest factor in getting a properly spined arrow to tune
> Lighter arrows can be tuned to shoot well, but It takes more tweaking to get them perfect.


I have really only found light to be an issue with arrows that are built with a low FOC. Like some build for 3D. As long as you have a good FOC you shouldn't have anymore issues then you have with a heavier arrow. 

My medallions are pretty light at 315 grains but my FOC is over 12%. Those arrows have been no harder to tune then my Nano XRs were or my 3-39s that weigh around 370 grains were. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I would also recommend the CX Nano. 

I'd get the spine that would match my setup with 100-120 grains up front and let them eat. That should take care of any issues you might have with wind drift.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok thanks guys. What FOC do you all go for with these arrows? Maybe 10-15%?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Anything over 12% usually works good. I was happiest with 13-14% which I got with a 110 grain point at the length I shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Well i shoot x10s at 351grs at 281fps which is were i like to be the arrow is not to light but its stlill gives me flatter sight marks and speed and small diameter helps alot in the wind.


----------

